# DIY dual 150W Cooltube



## The Hemp Goddess

This is a cool tube setup with remote ballast made from the 1 piece 150W yard type lights sold at the big box stores.  This DIY will be in 2 parts.  The first part will be the assembly of the cooltube.  The second part will deal with the ballast.  I did not use any part of the original light for the cooltube.

These are the things you need. 

1.  Most of this is self-explanatory.  It is important to use side mount sockets.  Use wire that is heat resistant.
2.  These are 3" plumbing no-hub couplings.  I only used the stainless steel sleeve part of this, not the rubber sleeve (I may find another use for the rubber part, but was worried that the light would get too hot for the rubber part).
3.  A Pyrex Bake-around.  I purchased mine off E-bay.   
4.  I found this piece while rummaging through a box of light fittings after I assembled mine.   This piece  could  screw onto the end of the threaded piece and take the place of the eyehook.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

1.  Wire the socket.
2.  Attach the side mount base.
3.  Attach a 1-1/2" piece of lamp all-thread.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Okay, i admit it, I am apparently too high.  I cannot get all the pictures to attach properly.  I will continue this tomorrow


----------



## risktaker27

thx hemp goddess for getting this on the diy thread cant wait to see the rest when your not so High:giggle:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

1.  Drill a 3/8" hole through each no-hub coupling near one of the hose clamps.  If you need an eyehook to hang the tube, drill a 1/8" hole in line with the 3/8" hole near the other hose clamp.

2.  Connect the socket to the no hub coupling, centering the socket.  You should be able to find nuts that fit the lamp allthread to secure it to the no-hub coupling.  I live in a very small place with very limited selection and I ended up buying 2 brass couplings and cutting them to use as nuts.  

3.  Connect the eyehook to the no-hub coupling if needed.

4.  Connect the no hub couplings to the bake-around tube.

You can connect fans and ducting to the ends of the no-hub couplings to air cool the light.

Part 2 will deal with the electrical connections and the ballast.


----------



## Tater

Very cool.  I never knew they made side mount moguls.  Now you need to make one and jam two 600 watters in it


----------



## Growdude

really cool!


----------



## TURKEYNECK

will you marry me? hehe this is awesome. good work.


----------



## Killertea08

Dude your such a Goddess I love you this is exactly what ive been thinking of making and is much easyer then making a new reflector from sheet metal!  I would so roll you a spliff right now thank you very much.  How much was your bake around?  And how are you going to stop the light from shining up instead of down?  Do you have a reflector in mind?


----------



## Killertea08

Hey I just bought my bake around on ebay for $20 thanks I'll let you know when I start building it!


----------



## Killertea08

Hey so when you put the coupling on the glass it doesnt go on all the way right?  Does it rest up next to the glass. So you can only tighten one hose clamp?


----------



## Killertea08

Hey this is what I got so far, let me know what you think.  Im going to buy a 150w MH for the other side, I really want to utilize both bulbs.  Its going to be a while until I get the MH ballast kit im kinda broke now haha.  I made the reflector out of sheet metal 12in x 24in then I glued mylar to it.  I saved the neoprene from the no hub coupling and used it to raise up the reflector a little bit as to not build up heat.


----------



## papabeach1

how is the result  just wonder if you growing with that light right now?

I'm thinking about build that with fan, but  how is the results?


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud

I didn't see a second part of this, am I missing a thread or was there one?


----------



## Killertea08

I dont have my bulbs in yet I'm waiting on my next pay check but this is just a work in progress.  She has not yet finished the next thread where she explains on how to wire the ballast.  I found a great kit for really cheap at prolighting.com they have a 150w mh ballast kit for 60 bucks.  At least I think its that company im really faded.  It comes with ballast capacitor and igniter all pre wired which is great!  All I need is a long extension cord a male and female plug and medium base socket and im good.  I dont like the wire coming out of her design though im going to have the extension cord come directly from the socket.


----------



## papabeach1

if its only 150 watt per bulb  with that type of normal socket.. I don't think we need ballast?   fans will keep bulbs cool?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> I dont have my bulbs in yet I'm waiting on my next pay check but this is just a work in progress.  She has not yet finished the next thread where she explains on how to wire the ballast.  I found a great kit for really cheap at prolighting.com they have a 150w mh ballast kit for 60 bucks.  At least I think its that company im really faded.  It comes with ballast capacitor and igniter all pre wired which is great!  All I need is a long extension cord a male and female plug and medium base socket and im good.  I dont like the wire coming out of her design though im going to have the extension cord come directly from the socket.




You cannot just run any old extension cord directly to the socket.  You need to use wires that are insulated for high heat situations.  The socket does not plug into the wall outlet--the wires that come from the light socket go to the ballast and wiring from the ballast goes to the wall outlet.

Did you check out the $20 150W HPS?  If you are at all handy, you can separate the ballast from the socket.

Your reflector looks great!  Thanks for contributing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> if its only 150 watt per bulb  with that type of normal socket.. I don't think we need ballast?   fans will keep bulbs cool?



As far as I know there is no HID light (or fluoro for that matter) that does not require a ballast.  On smaller wattage lights, the ballast is substantially smaller and usually not a remote ballast.  I have found these easy to keep cool.


----------



## Killertea08

Oh I see so the wire has to be heat resistant ok gotcha thanks Goddess.


----------



## city

Hey chica. so my question is. how many plants at what hight with this grow?
 Great job by the way. i want to do this myself now. and lord knows i have enough mission bands lying around...
 i have a 3'x4'x5' grow box. could i fit 2 sets of these in there?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

city said:
			
		

> Hey chica. so my question is. how many plants at what hight with this grow?
> Great job by the way. i want to do this myself now. and lord knows i have enough mission bands lying around...
> i have a 3'x4'x5' grow box. could i fit 2 sets of these in there?



Hey, City, good to see ya back here again.

I am doing an experimental 2 plant SCROG grow with these.  I have 2 Satori in a 10 gal plastic reservoir.  The screen over the plants is about 2 x 2--it should have been larger.  Heh-heh.  I am able to keep this light just inches from the top of the plants  

I would think that 2 sets of these would cover your area just fine.  You have a nice sized area for this IMO.  Are you planning on doing LST or SCROG?


----------



## ArtVandolay

Hey, THG, nice project!  Did you buy new sockets (and where) or did you buy a side mount kit for the socket that comes with the light?  Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, THG, nice project!  Did you buy new sockets (and where) or did you buy a side mount kit for the socket that comes with the light?  Thanks!



I actually had purchased several of these side mount sockets for light fixtures I was making for my bathroom and had 2 left over.  When I started trying to figure out how to attach the socket to the no-hub coupling, the side mount socket seemed to be the answer.  The threaded pieces that you can purchase in the lamp parts section come in different lengths and have 1/8" IPS threads.  You may be able to find side mount sockets at your local home improvement store.  Otherwise you can do a search online.  I live in such a small place and I hate going into "town" so much that I order almost everything I can online.  Make sure that you buy wiring with insulation for high heat situations.


----------



## ArtVandolay

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I actually had purchased several of these side mount sockets for light fixtures I was making for my bathroom and had 2 left over.  When I started trying to figure out how to attach the socket to the no-hub coupling, the side mount socket seemed to be the answer.  The threaded pieces that you can purchase in the lamp parts section come in different lengths and have 1/8" IPS threads.  You may be able to find side mount sockets at your local home improvement store.  Otherwise you can do a search online.  I live in such a small place and I hate going into "town" so much that I order almost everything I can online.  Make sure that you buy wiring with insulation for high heat situations.



So it sounds like they're regular old light sockets?  The ones that came with the lights say things like "600 volt 660W" and "starting Pulse Rating 4KV", making me think that was important?

Thanks!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

These are ceramic sockets.  They say 250V 660W--there is no pulse rating.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

That is a good looking ct HG. Makes my "Mountain Dew can,Bake A Round" ct  look pitiful.


----------



## city

ok. so reading this thread i got another question. so those lights.. do they not come with a ballast inside of them? do i need to order one to run those 2 lights..? crap now im all confused....my lights will be here monday


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

city said:
			
		

> ok. so reading this thread i got another question. so those lights.. do they not come with a ballast inside of them? do i need to order one to run those 2 lights..? crap now im all confused....my lights will be here monday



The $20 150W HPS is a complete unit, other than a cord and reflector.  The ballast is "inside of them".  There are a couple of threads on the DIY about separating the ballast.  If you have electrical questions, you probably know a sparky or two.

My next go with these, I am considering hanging them vertically and have plants all around them, utilizing 360 degrees of light.  Probably want to turn the plants every day.


----------



## city

thanks hemp. ya i know a couple of sparky's. can we get a pic of your complete set up with these lights? explination of your room, so on so forth. i cant wait till they get in.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

city said:
			
		

> thanks hemp. ya i know a couple of sparky's. can we get a pic of your complete set up with these lights? explination of your room, so on so forth. i cant wait till they get in.....



The lights that I started out with are somewhat different than the ones you ordered.  They look like this:  http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z.  I got them at a yard sale for $2 each.  The scrog unit is 2 x 2.  The light hangs over top of this in my DIY cooltube.  I have a piece of sheet metal bent that goes over the light for a reflector.  I'll take some pic after the lights go out tonight.


----------



## adammiller34

thats sick....


----------



## gurubomb

so how did the wiring work for these? I'm still slightly confused, did you connect both the bulbs to a 300w ballast like in parallel? or did you keep the internal ballast and plug it into the wall.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

gurubomb said:
			
		

> so how did the wiring work for these? I'm still slightly confused, did you connect both the bulbs to a 300w ballast like in parallel? or did you keep the internal ballast and plug it into the wall.



Each bulb has its own ballast and cord.  What I actually did was remove the socket from the light and locate it in the cooltube.  I put the glass back on the light assembly, which is now basically just a remote ballast.  I didn't use the socket that I removed because I wanted a side mount one.  I ran 4' of wiring (suitable for high heat applications)  from the socket to the ballast and connected the wires (from the socket I cut out) with wirenuts.  I also needed a power cord.  I had an old 14 g extension cord with a bad end, so I used a chunk of that and put an end on it and wire nutted this to the power wires from the light.


----------



## UKgirl420

*thats how i seperated mine lol now just need to make it into a cool tube ,,eventually ,,thanks HG ,,great thread :48:*


----------



## gurubomb

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Each bulb has its own ballast and cord.  What I actually did was remove the socket from the light and locate it in the cooltube.  I put the glass back on the light assembly, which is now basically just a remote ballast.  I didn't use the socket that I removed because I wanted a side mount one.  I ran 4' of wiring (suitable for high heat applications)  from the socket to the ballast and connected the wires (from the socket I cut out) with wirenuts.  I also needed a power cord.  I had an old 14 g extension cord with a bad end, so I used a chunk of that and put an end on it and wire nutted this to the power wires from the light.



dam, nice! thanks for the pic


----------



## ArtVandolay

Just wired it up for a temperature test run!  Runs about 1 degree hotter than my CFL hood, not bad!!!!  Need to clean up the wiring, of course.

Thanks, THG!!!  Those 3 inch no hub couplings are perfect!

 I'm an HPS Flowerer now!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Just wired it up for a temperature test run!  Runs about 1 degree hotter than my CFL hood, not bad!!!!  Need to clean up the wiring, of course.
> 
> Thanks, THG!!!  Those 3 inch no hub couplings are perfect!
> 
> I'm an HPS Flowerer now!
> 
> 
> View attachment 93141
> 
> 
> View attachment 93142



Wow, it looks great!  LOL--Your reflector looks better than mine.  Yeah, the no-hub couplings...I went into Home Depot and just started roaming up and down the plumbing and heating aisles looking for things I thought might work.

You are going to love HPS.  I was happy with how cool these lights run.


----------



## ArtVandolay

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ... Yeah, the no-hub couplings...I went into Home Depot and just started roaming up and down the plumbing and heating aisles looking for things I thought might work.
> ...




You're quite a girl, THG!


----------



## Cannabiscotti

first time attempting to set up a grow. i'm a pretty capable guy as far as DIY stuff goes. thinking of getting 4 of the $20 HPS. i figure with about $100 i could knock out my lighting. but on the other hand, i'm thinking of waiting til taxreturn tim-ish and goin with a 600w lumatek digi. thinking with the first one i may go as cheap as possible. i mean the main goal here is keeping everything cheaper... let me know what ya'll think. some pics of this DIY light in action would be a great help!. thanks in advance


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> first time attempting to set up a grow. i'm a pretty capable guy as far as DIY stuff goes. thinking of getting 4 of the $20 HPS. i figure with about $100 i could knock out my lighting. but on the other hand, i'm thinking of waiting til taxreturn tim-ish and goin with a 600w lumatek digi. thinking with the first one i may go as cheap as possible. i mean the main goal here is keeping everything cheaper... let me know what ya'll think. some pics of this DIY light in action would be a great help!. thanks in advance



How big is your space?  If you have $100 to spend for lights, you can probably get a 400W HPS for around that (if you need that much light).

For pics of the light in action, check out the scrog grow in my sig.  This grow is lit with the 150W dual cooltube.  I also have a Satori that is about 3 weeks into flower under it now.  I have been doing remodeling to my flowering room so used my veg closet and this set up to flower while the regular flowering room is being worked on.


----------



## Cannabiscotti

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How big is your space? If you have $100 to spend for lights, you can probably get a 400W HPS for around that (if you need that much light).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going stealth in a closet. about 6 sq ft and 4 ft tall. i know 600w is ample amount, but thats kinda what i was going for. and at some point i'm sure i'll upgrade to a larger area. actually, that scrog you set up looks damn near perfect for what i'm looking to use. got some white rhino, should work good in a scrog, but also been throwing around LST.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> The Hemp Goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big is your space? If you have $100 to spend for lights, you can probably get a 400W HPS for around that (if you need that much light).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going stealth in a closet. about 6 sq ft and 4 ft tall. i know 600w is ample amount, but thats kinda what i was going for. and at some point i'm sure i'll upgrade to a larger area. actually, that scrog you set up looks damn near perfect for what i'm looking to use. got some white rhino, should work good in a scrog, but also been throwing around LST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, a 600W is about 1/2 of the light you need for 36 sq ft.  You want 5000 lumens per sq ft.  A 600W HPS puts out about 90000, so is good for 18 sq ft--you either need twice the light or divide your space in half.
> 
> I tried lst, but sucked at it, so decided to try a scrog--it worked out a lot better for me.  Either training method provides about the same results--keeping your plant short and training it to grow more horizontally.  My scrog was in a space that was 4' tall.  I could have raised the light another 5" or so.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cannabiscotti

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Cannabiscotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, a 600W is about 1/2 of the light you need for 36 sq ft. You want 5000 lumens per sq ft. A 600W HPS puts out about 90000, so is good for 18 sq ft--you either need twice the light or divide your space in half.
> 
> I tried lst, but sucked at it, so decided to try a scrog--it worked out a lot better for me. Either training method provides about the same results--keeping your plant short and training it to grow more horizontally. My scrog was in a space that was 4' tall. I could have raised the light another 5" or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry--miscommunication. the area is 6 square feet. Dimensions are 2 ft by 3ish ft with a ceiling of 4 ft. I know with that big of a light heat will be an issue but i can deal with that. have you grown in that same space more than once? i'm curious as to yeilds if they hover around 5 ounces or have gone up or down. i know yeilds are very dependent on, well, everything, but i'm looking for the extra light to penatrate....
Click to expand...


----------



## INTHEDES

Even My Reptile Light Has A Built In Ballast!


----------



## Dr Haze

Nice!!! thats all i can say!

U have the way.. nice!


----------



## spicus

that is awsome im makin me 1 of them


----------



## solarz

Where is everyone finding these $20 150W HPS?  I looked at the site THG posted and i could only find a $40-$50 HPS.  Have they just gone up (like everything else in this country)...or what?  I've been looking into making one of these to take care of my supplemental lighting needs. Thanks for any advice.

solarz


----------



## ShecallshimThor

They Are No Longer Available For $20


----------



## solarz

I figured as much.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## PaPaTiLt

Hi Godess, your pretty handy for a girl, I wish you were on the market when I was shopping lol. I like to grow all ways except Hydro, I think the weed taste funny and it just doesn't seem natural to me. There is pics of my grows on my Myspace on the front page of my profile. I grow in, out, scrog, and and regular indoor growing.  Euforia Skunk, Widow, and Rhino are my favorites and is all I grow
*EDIT*

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.
> 
> 8.* Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information about yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police to use against you or the site. No real life photos of yourself or family and friends.* Anyone in the world can come to our site and look at anything you post. Be safe. Be free. Stay free.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER

if lights were hooked into cool tubes no way to put scrubber before lights.has to go after and then vent outside.so can a section of the 6" ducting be screened off,packed for a length with charcoal,screened again,inline fan pulling through everything and ducting on outside.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER

set up came from another site.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

My cool tube is a seal unit and needs no filter.  I pull fresh air from outside the closet and exhaust outside the closet.  The air cooling the cool tube is never exposed to the air in the closet.


----------



## Ethan-2.6-

Nice idea! I was looking for a DIY on a cooltube like this and go figure MP comes through...   anyways anyone think that that pyrex bake around can handle the diameter and heat intensity of 1 400 or 600 watt hps instead of 2 150's. Ive been trying to find a 6 inch diameter pyrex tube but i have yet to find anythng but this bakearound.Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandolay

Ethan-2.6- said:
			
		

> Nice idea! I was looking for a DIY on a cooltube like this and go figure MP comes through...   anyways anyone think that that pyrex bake around can handle the diameter and heat intensity of 1 400 or 600 watt hps instead of 2 150's. Ive been trying to find a 6 inch diameter pyrex tube but i have yet to find anythng but this bakearound.Thanks!



It don't think it will.  IME, no matter how much air comes through the bakearound, it's still very hot to the touch - the bulbs are just too close the the tube.  In cooling a bakearound, I think the main variable is intake air temp.

HTG sells 6 inch cool tubes (but they're too long for my grow box).  I did find a custom glass place that will cut you a piece of 6 inch diameter thermal glass for a reasonable price.  PM me and I'll find the link.


----------



## mrellis419

that light is so sweet, how did you figure that out? do you know any D-I-Y's for cfl lights? i want to do something sweet with all my 26w bulbs.


----------



## DRGREENTHUMB951

lol 150 watt bulb what are ya growin under them parsley?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DRGREENTHUMB951 said:
			
		

> lol 150 watt bulb what are ya growin under them parsley?



I will have you know that I pulled 5-1/2 ozs off a dual 150W scrog grow I did in a space about 21" x 28".  It is not about the wattage, it is about the lumens per sq ft.  There is nothing at all wrong with using lower wattage HPS if you have a small growing space.


----------



## 141820

So is there any more opinions of doing this with a 400 watt hps? i have one and was gonna give this diy a try with that, the only concern i would have is the diameter of the bakearound being to small for the 400 bulb to fit?


----------



## Gixxerman420

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Dude your such a Goddess I love you this is exactly what ive been thinking of making and is much easyer then making a new reflector from sheet metal!  I would so roll you a spliff right now thank you very much.  How much was your bake around?  And how are you going to stop the light from shining up instead of down?  Do you have a reflector in mind?


Cool tubes are sometimes used for vertical ScrOG gardens because they emit light in all directions, but a simple batwing reflector (not hard to make from sheet metal) will do the trick for directing your reflection of light!


----------



## craterlake

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Okay, i admit it, I am apparently too high. I cannot get all the pictures to attach properly. I will continue this tomorrow


 
Is that possible? Too High?


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy

Hemp Goddess, you are so intelligent about this.  How long have you been growing?  I have a looooong way to catch up to you.  I hope I'm as smart about it one day like you are 

And thanks for the guidance and pics..........very helpful


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy

My main problem is that I am on disability and can't afford everything all at one time.  I guess I'm better of as a "buyer" for now.  At least until I magickally run across a bunch of money and able to afford the right equipment, etc.........I can barely afford an ounce of mids in a month.  If I could afford it I'd probably go through 3, 4 or 5.  Since I go through my weed so fast I've had to make "smoking rules" for myself......like, no smoking before 8pm and making 1 bowl last through that evening..........SO LAME! :cry:


----------



## Roddy

I was in your boat too, HG, I couldn't afford much more than the bag a week and thought I'd not be able to do this! I saved up and spent all my money on a 1000w HPS....and am now smoking all I want, when I want without worry of running out! It now costs me merely the elec and whatever incidental costs during the grow, most of the stuff needed already on hand from first grows, a fraction of the cost of keeping me in bags (buying) monthly! I went without weed for a couple weeks (bummed off a good friend, THANKS!!!!!), but the sacrifice has paid off huge!

Look around, try to find ANYTHING that'll help...even yard sales and such! You may even have the light already and not realize it. Don't give up, you can do this!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I put this light together for about $20.  Like I said, keep your eyes open for good deals.  You can probably set up a room for what you can buy an oz for.  I am quite sure that I only had about $100-$125 in my little scrog closet grow.  This included materials to build a box in the closet, the dual 150W HPS, the scrog unit, a small oscillating fan and a larger computer fan for exhaust.


----------



## ruufuus

nice thread!  i would use this diy, but i would rather my lights be in seperate cool tubes so i can cover more area.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ruufuus said:
			
		

> nice thread!  i would use this diy, but i would rather my lights be in seperate cool tubes so i can cover more area.



LOL--just put them in two separate cool tubes then.

However, 2 150W HPS are only good for about 6 sq ft.  I used them in 4 sq ft, but believe that the light would have disbursed well over another 2 sq ft with the single tube.


----------



## HabitualConcepts

This is too cool not to add to my diy barrage


----------



## soldier coleone

what size bulbs do you got my 150 bulb is like 10" long i want to try to make a dual cooltube as well and what size is your bake around too


----------



## Ginagin

You go girl


----------



## WannaBgrower

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is a cool tube setup with remote ballast made from the 1 piece 150W yard type lights sold at the big box stores.  This DIY will be in 2 parts.  The first part will be the assembly of the cooltube.  The second part will deal with the ballast.  I did not use any part of the original light for the cooltube.
> 
> This is an awesome design. Did you ever post the ballast portion? I am unable to find it. Any help would be awesome
> 
> Thanks Goddess


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

All I really ended up doing with the ballast was to remove the socket and pull the wires that went to the socket through the mounting bracket so they were outside the enclosure.  I also took the reflective piece of metal out of the fixture.  I wire nut the socket wires to the ballast wires that I pulled through the mounting hole.

Here's a picture:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=186263&d=1330910464


----------



## johnnybigfish

OK...Soooo... Am i overdoing it with a 1000 watt HPS bulb?..I just cut a hole in the top of a wall locker and the bulb sticks thru!!..I'll glue Mylar( survival blanket) all around the top, going down about 5 feet(Thatll be my flowering area)...about a foot off the bottom Ill have 2 cool white bulbs for vegative stage...Are yall doing the right thing or am i?...seem like 150 watt is kinda small potatoes to me. let me know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--this was a dual 150W, so 300W total, but the space was small, like 4 sq ft.  Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft., so whether you are overdoing it or whether it is small potatoes depends on the size of your space.  I have a 1000W that I am running in a 3 x 6.5' space and a 600W that I am running in a 32 x 32" space.  How big is your wall locker?  How do you plan on cooling the light?  Have you done test runs to check temps and humidity?  How big are your 2 cool white bulbs?


----------



## johnnybigfish

Yikes!! So many questions!..My wall locker is 6 feet tall, 36 inches wide and about 18 inches front to back. havent run it long enuff to get it hot..its also pretty cold out there right now.  My 2 cool whites are 24 inches long, screwed into the bottom of one of the shelves, 2 bulbs to the shelf. I thot I'd use a cupla computer fans to ventilate, with carbon foam stuff, like for an air conditioner to clean the smell some...one fan blowin in and one blowing out..The wall locker is not airtite by any means..Hmmm...I'll go get a pic!! Hang on!....ok!...here it is!...sorry its a crummy phone pic!..Im gonna line it with mylar survival blanket I figure!...whattaya think?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Computer fans will not cool a 1000W, especially in that small a space.  You are going to need something along these lines:  hXXp://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-Active-Air-inch-In-Line/dp/B002JQ14F8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361677740&sr=8-1&keywords=6%22+fan
Duct booster fans will not work either.  You are going to need a centrifuge type fan.

You are also going to need more space.  The top section with the 1000W is not nearly tall enough.  I do not believe that you are going to get separate vegging and flowering spaces in a locker that size.


----------



## johnnybigfish

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Computer fans will not cool a 1000W, especially in that small a space.  You are going to need something along these lines:  hXXp://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-Active-Air-inch-In-Line/dp/B002JQ14F8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361677740&sr=8-1&keywords=6%22+fan
> Duct booster fans will not work either.  You are going to need a centrifuge type fan.
> 
> You are also going to need more space.  The top section with the 1000W is not nearly tall enough.  I do not believe that you are going to get separate vegging and flowering spaces in a locker that size.


Oh yeh,...The shelf is definitely not staying there.....It will be removed. Then, the shelf with the cool whites will go down near the bottom and the HPS wont be running at all..as the plants get about 2 feet, the cool whites will come out totally, the the HPS will be used..Does that make better sense?..also, somebody mentioned in here that the heat is generated mostly from the transformer, not the bulb...The transformer is not in the cabinet, only the socket came throught via a hole I drilled. true or not true?..I guess I reall do need to go out there, turn the biggy on, and see how hot it gets...I'll do that right now!   Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Not true.  Don't know who told you that most of the heat is generated by the ballast, but it is not correct.  The bulb puts out huge amounts of heat.  In fact, digital ballasts put out almost no heat themselves.


----------



## johnnybigfish

Ok,....Looks like perhaps Ive overdone it just a bit...so, in retrospect, think I should hit home depot and get smaller lights and have success?....I could go outdoors again but its getting hotter and hotter every summer..Last summer 4 plants of blueberry got pulled even before budding!! Had to! the grasshoppers were also coming!...And, in October, I become paranoid as hell everytime a copter or plane fly over!!..I'll be hiding under trees and building eves to not be seen, and watching for the wing dip showing me that theyre on to me!   aaarrgghh! The pressure!!..But, I just cant stop! I guess part of me wont ever mature!..Matter of fact, I like the growing more than the smoking!...I work at a place where I might have to pee in the ol' jar...28 years down the drain!....But, like I said...My blood runs green!..its like my honeybees....I was made for this!


----------



## WeedHopper

johnnybigfish said:
			
		

> Yikes!! So many questions!..My wall locker is 6 feet tall, 36 inches wide and about 18 inches front to back. havent run it long enuff to get it hot..its also pretty cold out there right now. My 2 cool whites are 24 inches long, screwed into the bottom of one of the shelves, 2 bulbs to the shelf. I thot I'd use a cupla computer fans to ventilate, with carbon foam stuff, like for an air conditioner to clean the smell some...one fan blowin in and one blowing out..The wall locker is not airtite by any means..Hmmm...I'll go get a pic!! Hang on!....ok!...here it is!...sorry its a crummy phone pic!..Im gonna line it with mylar survival blanket I figure!...whattaya think?


 
I think you need to build yur on Closet/Growroom. Ya dont have an extra closet? My very 1st grow I tried a Fridge. I ended up building my growroom in a closet.


----------



## johnnybigfish

I live in a doublewide....There is no space at all...This cabinet is in my shop. my other outbuildings have no power..Originally, I kinda thot this resmbled those tent gros, so I snatched the cabinet!..I probably could build a section off in my shop...unfortunately, I have a freind who comes around who is really straight and he lives about a quarter mile down the road....at the first hint he heres of a powertool he'll be running over to help/ do....He knows I grow outside but I wouldnt want him in a position knowing he helped me...so,...the cabinet is what I have.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeahh,,tell know one!!!!!!! Thats the quickest way to get busted.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

johnnybigfish said:
			
		

> I live in a doublewide....There is no space at all...This cabinet is in my shop. my other outbuildings have no power..Originally, I kinda thot this resmbled those tent gros, so I snatched the cabinet!..I probably could build a section off in my shop...unfortunately, I have a freind who comes around who is really straight and he lives about a quarter mile down the road....at the first hint he heres of a powertool he'll be running over to help/ do....He knows I grow outside but I wouldnt want him in a position knowing he helped me...so,...the cabinet is what I have.



I live in a doublewide too.  It is about 1340 sq ft and it is a whole lotta space for just me.  Do you have family living with you?  I have several places can I grow, but have chosen to set up spaces that are accessible only from the master bedroom or bathroom.  My place seems to have an abundance of closet space.  I took 2 ajoining 3 x 3 closets and made them one, accessible from the master bath.   I have a vegging space (2 x 4 x 4) in one of my other closets and I also (for winter only) have a 32" x 32" tent set up in a corner of the bedroom.  The tent sits next to the 3 x 6 closet and the lights run opposite each other.  This way, the exhaust from the lights provides heat for the other space during lights out during the winter when it is cold.

I know what you mean about helpful neighbors.  One of the reasons that I grow hydro is that soil is a PITA in the winter.  If anyone driving by saw me unloading cubic feet bags of soil and amendments in the middle of winter, they would stop to help....soil in the middle of winter with several feet of snow on the ground would certainly raise questions.


----------



## 8planets8

I'm thinking about one of theas things to it makes alot of sence for your plants the extra light its fantastic!!!!!!!! 888


----------



## rickyjack9

I can tell theres allota pros on this site. thanks for contributing to Joe Average and making us all better people for it. seems everybody else is getting paranoid. not us 420'ers.
we know whats good for anxiety. thus creativity with serenity


----------



## TheChickenMan

i use these for my 400 watt lamps, kick ***!


----------

